# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Ziekenhuis Walcheren)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Ziekenhuis Walcheren)
Koudekerkseweg 88
Vlissingen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Ziekenhuis Walcheren).*

----------

